# Choice Gear: Carbon Fiber Business Cards



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Looking for something to set you apart from every other guy dropping a card in the free lunch jar at Chipotle or when exchanging info with top executives? Look no further than this card made from real carbon fiber by Carbon Fiber Designs. Pricing hasn't yet been announced but we're guessing it'll be a bit more than the typical card stock fast track special from Office Max.

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## seedublyew (Oct 27, 2004)

Carbon Designs doesn't have Carbon Fiber Business Cards in stock, however, I found http://CarbonFiberBusinessCards.com/ and they not only ship worldwide for free, they are also offering a site launch site of $20 off their flat printed carbon fiber business cards.


----------

